
The Kitchen Bladesmith - jdnier
http://craftsmanship.net/the-kitchen-bladesmith/
======
jdnier
This is an updated and longer adaptation (just published) of an article from
The New Yorker in 2008. Previous HN discussion on the previous article here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9017542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9017542)

